
Who needs a board of advisors? - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1596-who-needs-a-board-of-advisors
======
fizx
I'm waffling about whether I want to see SvN banned. I'm tired of this rehash.

------
pclark
any startup that wants investment probably wants a couple of advisors.

------
omouse
Who needs 37signals? _flagged_

